# Considering raising a steer- what do I need to know?



## jodief100 (May 31, 2012)

We are thinking about raising a steer for the freezer.  With a 13 year old boy in the house our grocery bill is getting HUGE!  I haven't handled cows since I was 12 and then I just did what my aunt told me to do and didn't really understand what or why.  

We would get a weaned steer and raise him primarily on grass until butchering. We will probably split it with another family to reduce our costs.

What do I need to know?   What vaccines, health issues, concerns do I need to know about?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 31, 2012)

*I'm interested too!*


----------



## redtailgal (May 31, 2012)

To be honest, unless things are vastly cheaper where you are, your not gonna save much money by raising one out.  Around here, butchering fees  are ridiculous.

That said, it's still worth it in my opinion.......the meat is a FAR better quality if done right.

If you get a good healthy steer, the health concerns are minimal.  We vaccinate most of our calves with a 7 or 8 way, but if I intend to eat one, I dont vaccinate that calf.  It doesnt hurt anything to vaccinate a beef, thats just my preference.

If you've got good pasture and access to a good hay, that's about it.  Lol, I've seen your comments on here, you've got good livestock sense (and BYH to back you up!).

Find a solidly weaned (not freshly weaned) calf that his healthy, at a good weight with a clean butt and bright clear eyes.  be prepared to lock him up for a day or two and listen to him holler as he adjusts to his new surroundings.

Things to have on hand:

normal first aid supplies (like with sheep or goats)
bloat ease and a drench gun
a small supply of scour halt (the difference from the old pasture to your pasture can upset a young tummy)
7 or 8 way vaccination if you choose to vaccinate

He'll need a mineral lick.

I like to keep them accustomed to being around people........it keeps them calmer at butcher time and in my opinion, that calmness prevents the adrenaline rush that toughens meat.

One of the most rewarding things to me is to sit down and eat a steak that I grew.


----------



## jodief100 (May 31, 2012)

Red- we have friends that butcher, cost will be minimal.   I am planning on keeping him with the goats.  This is fine, right?


----------



## redtailgal (May 31, 2012)

Elevan kept her steer in with her goats for awhile, you could ask her for some first hand experience on that.

I, for one, cannot keep my goats in with any cattle.  Socrates, the brat wether, chases them relentlessly.  he is such a nerd.


----------



## jodief100 (May 31, 2012)

Well, the subsitute Ag agent was out at my place a few weeks ago.  He is a big time cattle guy.  His comment was "Why do those stupid goats insist on eating those lousy weeds when you have all of that wonderful grass and clover?!"   

So I think there will be plenty of "cow stuff"  for a steer to eat when he is in with the goats.


----------



## daisychick (May 31, 2012)

If I had someone to help with processing at a discounted price I would raise another steer in a heartbeat.   When we did our last one I kept it with the horse and it had pasture during the summer and grass/alfalfa hay during the winter.   I gave ours NO grain because I wanted lean grass fed meat.   It turned out great and was delicious.     I wouldn't hesitate to keep a young steer with goats as long as both parties were calm and not mean to each other.   As the steer gets bigger and puts on the weight I would be afraid of a goat getting kicked or stepped on.   I think it would depend on the personality of your steer.   You could also make sections of hot wire in the pasture to keep them separate and rotate.   Our steer would stay in a double wire electric fence inclosure no problem.


----------



## ourflockof4 (May 31, 2012)

Letting a steer pasture with your goats will be hit or miss. It will either be no problem, or a total mess. Our buch and #450 steer like to have "strongest animal" contests.

If mainly feeding out on grass, make sure you get a beef based breed. They will finish out much better on pasture. Stay away from the "cheap" holsteins and jerseys. It's very hard to get a good finish on pasture with them.


----------



## herfrds (May 31, 2012)

Have them hang them for 3 weeks. No less. We had our butcher do that and the T-bones were the best we have had.

Find a breeder who has started the calf on hay already. That way you are not dealing with animal that could lose weight by not eating.
We feed our some grain supplements. We do live in a dryer area though.
Stay away from the auction ring. They are there for a reason and you do not know what problem you could be bringing home. Also getting into a bidding war with a buyer is not fun.

I poured our eating steer with my milk cow with Brute to keep the flies off of him. Withdrawl is less then any of the other pour ons. Check with you local vet for vaccines and such.
 Don't forget a salt block too.


----------

